
I was wrong about veganism. Let them eat meat – but farm it properly (2010) - astigsen
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2010/sep/06/meat-production-veganism-deforestation
======
tzakrajs
Slaughtering pigs on a specific diet somehow makes for a clean conscience?
Maybe in once sense of the word.

~~~
justinmchase
Isn't it more about the lifestyle and general well being of the animals while
they are alive than it is about diet? Ethically speaking.

